# 6hp for 16' Foot Kicker Motor?



## TGILS (Mar 7, 2005)

I have a Lund 1660 with a 50 Merc 2-stroke and was unable to troll under 3.2 mph (gps) with it last year. I was looking at getting a trolling plate for it, but saw a 6hp 4 stroke Nissan in the bargin barn at Cabela's yesterday for $950. Is this big enough? Should I get a trolling plate (was told they are crap). OR should I hold out and get an 8 or 9.9 when I have sufficient funds??? 

Thanks


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I have a 17' Crestliner and the 4 stroke 6 hp kicker pushes it 1-5 mph, plenty slow for walleye and good for salmon too. It has linkage connecting it to the main motor for steering, and a kick bracket to raise it out of the water when running under big motor power. My 115 is a 2 stroke oil injected so I used a T fitting to connect it to the main tank for fuel.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've used a 6 on my 16 footer and it worked great. I think you'd be all set with a motor of that size for that boat.

John


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

My brother and I used to have a 16' Starcraft with a 1987 Mercury 50hp 2stroke and we used that same motor for trolling the big lake for Salmon with no problems. Have you asked an engine shope to tune it to the lower speeds? You may loose some the top end, but you barely ever get to use that anyway, unless the water is glass. Just a thought, unless you really want to spend the $950.


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

I have a 17ft boat with a 4.5hp kicker and it pushes just fine!


----------



## Take Five (May 10, 2003)

I have a loaded 16 1/2 foot boat with a 6hp Evinrude 2 cycle as a kicker. Boat slows to under 1/2 mph and as fast as 6mph. Perfect for walleye or salmon.

Wayne


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

A kicker would work fine, and very easy to adjust the speed at trolling. But you "should" be able to troll just fine with the setup you already have. Make sure the motor is tuned well. You may have to adjust the idle. The prop is the other thing in question. With a higher pitich you will have more top end. With a lower pitch less top end, but slower trolling speeds. You shouldn't have to spend a $1000 dollars to troll with the equipment you already have. If you want to spend the money it will work fine also.


----------



## Homer (Mar 1, 2001)

Three things:
1. Agree with everyone above that that size motor should be fine
2. A much cheaper way to allow you to troll slowly would be to use a trolling bag, like this: http://www.amishoutfitters.com/buggybag.htm
3. Went to Cabelas tonight and the 6HP Nissan that was originally marked down to $950 is now marked down to $706. They had a second one at the bargain cave for $636, but it was marked as damaged/repaired.


----------



## TGILS (Mar 7, 2005)

dtg said:


> My brother and I used to have a 16' Starcraft with a 1987 Mercury 50hp 2stroke and we used that same motor for trolling the big lake for Salmon with no problems. Have you asked an engine shope to tune it to the lower speeds? You may loose some the top end, but you barely ever get to use that anyway, unless the water is glass. Just a thought, unless you really want to spend the $950.


I didn't know you could get the engine tuned for lower speeds. I will call to see if they can do that tomorrow (I'm bringing it in for service this weekend for a spring tune-up). I stopped by Cabela's after work and put the 6hp on a 5 day hold.....


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

Get the kicker, the peace of mind having a second motor is priceless.


----------



## TGILS (Mar 7, 2005)

I bought the one from Cabelas for $636. They ran it in the tank for me....it started on the 2nd pull. Cannot wait to use it now.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

> the peace of mind having a second motor is priceless.
> __________________


Amen to that!!!!!




You'll be stylin...my 6 hp on my 16 crestliner will push it up to 7 mph. fully loaded...


----------

